# Macro



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Macro shot of this last night. I have never seen one of these. Can someone tell me what it is?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Looks like a house fly to me.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

OH NO!!!... IT'S...


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Can't be a house fly i was at work LOL


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Can't be a house fly i was at work LOL


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

chocko said:


> Can't be a house fly i was at work LOL


You were at work twice and it's only monday?? You shouldn't work that hard! :tongue2:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

thunderbolt said:


> Looks like a house fly to me.


Genus Sarcophaga.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BlueKnight said:


> Genus Sarcophaga.


 :shocking: How did you know that?? You're an expert on bugs??


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

chocko said:


> Can't be a house fly i was at work LOL


:tongue2:

:lol:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> BlueKnight said:
> 
> 
> > Genus Sarcophaga.
> ...


Far from it. Chocko ask an interesting question and I tried to give him an intelligent answer. I learned something in the process of researching and went to bed less stupid. It's good exercise for the old grey matter.


----------



## Xavierg (Sep 7, 2010)

WOW....this is totally fascinating. Well done!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't know what it is......... but I bet being that close to it and using a flash, I'd say its got a white walking stick now


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Ticker said:


> I don't know what it is......... but I bet being that close to it and using a flash, I'd say its got a white walking stick now


 :blind: :rofl2:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

These two (in California, photographed when I lived there in 2000) were too distracted, apparently, to mind my snapping an action shot (using my old Fuji MX-2700, even).


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> These two (in California, photographed when I lived there in 2000) were too distracted, apparently, to mind my snapping an action shot (using my old Fuji MX-2700, even).


Or maybe they though it was an audition for the striving porno industry out there in Cali?


----------

